#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-29
<Severity1> hello all
<pleia2> hi Severity1
<Severity1> hi pleia2
<doctormo> pleia2: Meeting in 1 hour?
<pleia2> doctormo: 2, at 6PM
<doctormo> oh
<doctormo> 22 UTC is 6PM... oh right BST
<cprofitt> we have about 50 minutes...
<cprofitt> and I may end up late...
<pleia2> ok
<cprofitt> wife is sick
<cprofitt> I am supposed to go to a baseball game for my Legion post as well...
<cprofitt> dunno if I told you guys... I got elected as Vice Commander
<pleia2> vice commander?
<cprofitt> basically the second in command
<pleia2> ah :)
<doctormo> cprofitt: I have enough vices already, baseball, that's that rounders type game that yanks and japs play right ;-)
<cprofitt> yep
<doctormo> cprofitt: I play it on the Wii, I'm fairly good at it, I beat my wife all the time.
<doctormo> Although she does best me at bowling
<cprofitt> nice
<pleia2> good evening DougieRichardson
<DougieRichardson> pleia2: evening
<pleia2> ok, meeting in 5 in #ubuntu-meeting - did anyone want to add anything to the agenda?
<doctormo> pleia2: Is the theme on the agenda?
<pleia2> right now we have nothing, I think we had hoped to have made some progress on legal stuff
<doctormo> I think I should add that
<pleia2> doctormo: no
<pleia2> ok
<doctormo> There are 3 things, theme and branding (making sure it's all done), co-ordinated release and marketing to drum up helpers and a well informed core group to run through lessons of how to bring people on board and how to teach
<doctormo> I'll edit the agenda and add everything
<pleia2> thanks :)
<pleia2> ok, over to #ubuntu-meeting :)
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: you around?
<cprofitt> using a mac at home right now...
<cprofitt> the lit keyboard is nice
<pleia2> :)
<doctormo> I take it Vantrax isn't available for this meeting pleia2?
<pleia2> he said he would be last week, but I haven't seen him today
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, it is meeting time
<Vantrax> poke bodhi
<Vantrax> poke bodhi_zazen
<pleia2> RoboNuggie: meeting is over in #ubuntu-meeting
<RoboNuggie> DOH! (going red in face)
<pleia2> :)
<Vantrax> aside from the meeting bodhi_zazen I have that draft theme on me, ive just been too swampped to do much more with it
<Vantrax> been having issues with winscp too, it wont take a key file, only a login >.<
<doctormo> Vantrax: no launchpad love?
<Vantrax> if you want...
<Vantrax> i havent worked with ppa's before
<dinda> has meeting started?
<pleia2> yep, half hour ago
<doctormo> Vantrax: No, not a PPA, just a code branch, do we have a project hosted on lp?
<Vantrax> no
<doctormo> Vantrax: OK, we should start one and do this right.
<doctormo> allow colab and devel
<Vantrax> doctormo can you give me a 467x100 for that header image?
<doctormo> sure
<Vantrax> once thats in it 'should' be ready to test
<doctormo> Vantrax: I'll need your email address
<Vantrax> matthew.lye@ubuntu.com
<Vantrax> bodhi and doctormo i need email addresses so I can share the files via ubuntu one
<doctormo> doctormo@gmail.com
<cprofitt> I have yet to use ubuntu one
<cprofitt> I guess I kinda should, heh?
<DougieRichardson> I still prefer Dropbox...
<doctormo> cprofitt: writing the code behind it kind of annulls one's enthusasm.
<cprofitt> lol
<doctormo> I knew about it for ages and I couldn't say anythign :-/
<cprofitt> I had used SkyDrive before...
<cprofitt> 25GB free space
<cprofitt> brb -- child behavior issues.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-06-30
<pleia2> thanks everyone :)
<dinda> bodhi_zazen: I've actually asked for a Bzr / Moodle revision control 'thing'
<DougieRichardson> night all
<RoboNuggie> Night Dougie
<Vantrax> night DougieRichardson
<dinda> bodhi_zazen: I got alot of "in theory that could be done. . ."
 * DougieRichardson waves goodnight
<Vantrax> bodhi_zazen: i need an email from you to share this ubuntu one directory with the theme in it
<Vantrax> doctormo:  just replace the logo.jpg file under /images/logos
<Vantrax> ahh dont worry:P
<Vantrax> its basically ready for an upload on the test server so i can see what i screwed up:P
<bodhi_zazen> nice dinda :)
<bodhi_zazen> I am more familiar with svn then bzr
<doctormo> logo.jpg? That always amazes me why people use jpeg for none photographical images and not lossless png
<bodhi_zazen> Vantrax: what do you need ?
<Vantrax> yeah, i know what you mean doctormo
<Vantrax> bodhi_zazen: an email address so I can share the files with you
<doctormo> Vantrax: I still say you should commit it to a launchpad project
<Vantrax> doctormo: sure, just let me get it to a semblance of something working first:P
<doctormo> Vantrax: working first, then project? horse cart?
<Vantrax> im not saying fixed, im saying that it will actually display something:P
<Vantrax> remeber its completely blind coded, It hasnt been tested at all
<Vantrax> Ive taken a theme and done heavy modification with no way of testing
<doctormo> Vantrax: Ah, we should set up a course to teach us how to set up a local devel server
<Vantrax> lol
<Vantrax> bodhi and doctormo you should both see the theme in your ubuntu one
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, ##beginners-council
<Hades_pt> hey all
<Hades_pt> good night
<Vantrax> ll
<Vantrax> lol
<Hades_pt> good asterisk tutorial ?
<Hades_pt> any one can point some url ?
<Vantrax|Work> bodhi_zazen: what is the moodle theme path again?
<Vantrax|Work> poke bodhi_zazen
<Guest87181> hello i'm trying to partition my pc so that it boots windows andd linux but i'm having some problems
<Guest87181> can anyone help?
<Vantrax|Work> your best bet for support/help is #ubuntu, but feel free to ask
<Guest87181> hm okay
<Guest87181> what's the recommended space for a linux os
<Guest87181> if i have like 300 gb
<Guest87181> on my hd
<Vantrax|Work> lol
<Vantrax|Work> i put all the linux partitions in an extended partition (ie make them logical not primary)
<Vantrax|Work> I have three, a root partition (os and apps) that is about 20gb, a swap partition that should be 1.5x to 2x your ram, and a /home partition that stores your data that can be as big as you need it to
<Vantrax|Work> depending on what linux you use the root can me much smaller
<Vantrax|Work> the minimum for Ubuntu is around 6gb
<Guest87181> yes i am using ext3 and 5.1 gb
<Guest87181> i'm not sure if that's enough cos i want to install a bunch of applications
<Guest87181> i use my compie for programming and stuff
<Guest87181> Vantrax|Work: how big is your /home?
<Vantrax|Work> home is how big you want it to be, its where all your data is stored
<Guest87181> hmmm i want my home to also store some windows data
<Guest87181> and it was recommended that i use fat32
<Guest87181> i can't set the mount point on fat32 as /home
<Vantrax|Work> I would not mix the two
<Vantrax|Work> windows and linux see files differently
<Vantrax|Work> you can mount partitions to view and use the data, but have the home partition separate
<wianney> opa gente
<infinity217> hi guys i need help in compiling a software, am i in the right channel
<doctormo> Nope, people never ask and stick around any more, youngsters!
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-01
<DjTed> привет народ
<hans1234321> test
<bodhi_zazen> wb cprofitt
<cprofitt> hello
<bodhi_zazen> come to join the chirping crickets I see
<cprofitt> yes
<cprofitt> I have my magnifying glass and some science experiments I want to perform
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-02
 * dthacker wanders in
#ubuntu-learning 2009-07-03
<doctormo> pleia2, greg-g, Vantrax, cprofitt: if you guys see people comming here and asking support questions, should we be not just redirecting them to #ubuntu but also asking how they came to this channel so we can fix misdirection?
<cprofitt> we can...
<cprofitt> I actually direct them to beginners-help
<cprofitt> #ubuntu is next to useless for help as it is too over-crowded
<nhandler> cprofitt: If you feel that way, you might be interested in replying to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-community/+bug/392799
<cprofitt> nice
<cprofitt> though I do not feel I have an 'answer' so... not sure I want to comment at this point
<nhandler> No problem cprofitt. I just thought I would point out that other people feel the same way, and that they are currently searching for a solution
<doctormo> nhandler: Yes, no need to me-too-storm the ubuntu-community bug report on support-floods ;-P
<nhandler> doctormo: No, but you can use the 'Affects me too' feature ;)
<cprofitt> either of you guys sys admins?
<nhandler> cprofitt: No
<cprofitt> k
<doctormo> I used to be a junior sys-admin, but he's left
<doctormo> I feel like the jack of all trades, even programming
<doctormo> Master of none
<bodhizazen> lol
<bodhizazen> the rabbit hole is deep doctormo
<Severity1> doctormo, i feel the same
<Severity1> you feel all bloated and jumbled inside
<Severity1> thats how i feel
<doctormo> Severity1: No I feel like I've awesome at everything, even modesty
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Well, I don't seem to be able to produce anything of worth programming, but I can produce lots of tat.
<Severity1> doctormo, thats it but somehow you feel something is wrong
<Severity1> well maybe our situation is different
<doctormo> Severity1: No, I feel like things are right, the right thing is sleep and learn until it's time, but I want to do and that's the wrong thing ;-)
<Severity1> im too curious about many things that i end up learning everything that interests me then be good at it but i feel im going on meltdown with all those informations i know i cant keep forever
<doctormo> Severity1: You need a weild a good axe, meditation. I have program sort and axe I run which cleans dead stuff. Sometimes indexing helps.
<bodhizazen> doctormo, what are you trying to do ?
<Severity1> lol that would be helpful
<Severity1>  :)
<doctormo> bodhizazen: Get rid of memories of "When Harry met Sally" and replace them with "The dynamics of the crowd"
<bodhizazen> sounds like a relationship problem
<bodhizazen> Ask a woman what to do , women are good at those kinds of things
<doctormo> bodhizazen: I grew up with 5 of them, women are easy
<doctormo> If only this was Creative Commons: http://beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1015-basics-of-ldap
<majukarma> hello
<majukarma> ?
<bodhi_zazen> FYI I am on Vacation from now -> July 13th or more likely 14th
<bodhi_zazen> I may have intermittent (at best) internet access.
<cprofitt> alright
<cprofitt> I go the 19th -> >
<cprofitt> for a week... and will have none
#ubuntu-learning 2010-07-05
<zkriesse> HAPPY FOURTH!
<zkriesse> hello philsf
<philsf> zkriesse, hello
<doctormo> Hello zkriesse and philsf
<zkriesse> ah hey doctormo
#ubuntu-learning 2011-07-07
<fedy_lice> Hello i am a new Ubuntu user and I was trying to find addition resources to learn Ubuntu.
